# Trying to connect my desktop to my crt tv



## danger.man (Jan 7, 2009)

hi I'm having some trouble connecting my acer5100 desktop to my sony trinitron. I'm trying to do it using the yellow wire from rca. I have a yellow rca outlet on the back of my desktop that I'm connecting to the yellow input on the front of my tv but all I'm getting is a grey screen. Any help would be very much apppreciated


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Lot of discussion about that here http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/100170 you need to scroll down to read all of it .....


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Are you sure the yellow jack is a composite video port and not an S/PDIF digital audio port?










You may need to use the S-Video output to feed your TV. If it does not have an S-Video input, you can get simple converter cables with an S-Video plug on one end and an RCA plug on the other.


----------

